
OVH to close HubiC cloud storage service - tmaurice
https://www.ovh.co.uk/subscriptions-hubic-ended/
======
alternize
they are not even allowing existing customer to upgrade the subscription. I
just received an email this morning that my 100gb are full and wanted to
upgrade to the next tier.

